# 106k Ford Focus Tidy Up



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again......just thought i'd post up some pics of a Ford Focus Zetec i picked up the other day. It's done 106,000 miles and is a 'Ebony' Special Edition model. Again I bought it with No MOT but it got through needing only a Ball Joint, Wipers Blades & a couple of Bushes etc. To be honest the car isn't that bad dirt wise. The last owner has kept it pretty well. Interior is pretty clean(ish) but the paint work is very flat and needs a good polish etc. The other thing that lets it down is the Alloy Wheels - They are after market ones and unfortunately where they've been scuffed etc the Black primer is showing through. Also the paint is very thin in places and showing Black here and there. If it was a more expensive car I would have them repainted professionally but can't really justify it on this age and price range. The other thing I'm going to replace is the Mesh Grille. Although it is a Genuine Ford item on the car from new I don't think it looks right somehow. I sourced a used replacement in Black for £15. So here are the pics on arrival.......

WP_20150702_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Got a replacement one of these to......

WP_20150702_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr

So in between other things I managed to get the exterior Cleaned an De contaminated with the usual process and then Clay Clothed ready for some polishing at the weekend. Thought i'd do one of the Wheels before I called it a day to see how it would come out......

This is how it started.....

WP_20150702_025 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_027 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_028 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_029 by jpappleton, on Flickr

After the Caliper/Hub Painted then the Arch Cleaned and Dressed.....

WP_20150702_030 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Wheel Cleaned and Touched in - NOT the greatest to be honest but a bit better. New Centre Cap fitted......

WP_20150702_031 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150702_032 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Fitted back with the 3 Wheel Nuts repainted.

WP_20150702_033 by jpappleton, on Flickr

That's all at the moment - apologies for the poor pics. Will post up some progress as I go.

Cheers for now.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

great job so far


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Going well so far.... Subscribed.... :thumb:


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Need to lose the rear spoiler.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Another great thread  I think yours are some of the most satisfying ones on here.

That spoiler is pretty nuts isn't it? I've never seen a Focus with that on before.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Another great start to a great thread Charlie  Nice job on thre rims 

It look's like the previous owner has tried to make it look like an ST with those wheels, and the spoiler looks to be from the early WRC version if i'm not mistaken...

http://www.fwallpaper.net/wallpapers/F/O/ford-60_1024x768.jpg


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

Nice car and good job as well! it doesn't matter which car we have, we need to take care of it!


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks good so far, I cant be the only person who gets excited when you pick up another car.

I would love to know what your thoughts are on the Laguna thread in Projects and Restorations?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363569


----------



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

acprc said:


> Looks good so far, I cant be the only person who gets excited when you pick up another car.
> 
> I would love to know what your thoughts are on the Laguna thread in Projects and Restorations?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363569


Did you get your money back in the end acprc?


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Not my thread, I was just interested in OKCharlies view as he flips cars regularly to a high standard.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi......thank you for your comments. Appreciate that. I managed to get a few hours tonight tidying up the Paintwork on Rear Spoiler/Roof Edges and the full N/S Paintwork. Timed it well as it was a nice evening and temp had dropped with a light breeze. Here is the rear quarter panel at start....

WP_20150703_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150703_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Looking better after some Mennz 2500 on a Yellow 3M.

WP_20150703_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150703_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Wing and Quarter Done showing up the Door!

WP_20150703_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150703_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150703_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Part way through the Door....

WP_20150703_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150703_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150703_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

All done on the N/S.....

WP_20150703_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150703_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Roof Spoiler and Panel all done.....

WP_20150703_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150703_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Quick shot as I left it tonight and with the Black Grille fitted....

WP_20150703_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Still plenty to do with the other 3 Wheels & Arches, Finish the rest of the Paintwork and the Interior. Be back soon with updates.

Cheers.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

acprc said:


> Looks good so far, I cant be the only person who gets excited when you pick up another car.
> 
> I would love to know what your thoughts are on the Laguna thread in Projects and Restorations?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363569


Thanks for that - I got more to come in the coming weeks.
Regarding the thread above - i hadn't seen that before. Will have a read through and post a reply there.

Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Another one, as always a great turnaround, I'm sure of it.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again......got a bit done today in the nice but HOT weather. Started with the OS Paintwork today......

WP_20150704_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150704_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150704_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Quick 50/50 of the progress.....

WP_20150704_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150704_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Rear Quarter Done....

WP_20150704_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Had a break in the shade and did the Bootlid.....

WP_20150704_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Back on the O/S all done....

WP_20150704_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150704_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150704_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Thought i'd tackle the remaining 3 Wheels & Arches......

WP_20150704_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150704_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Horrible Rusty Nuts.....

WP_20150704_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

After a coat or two of Davids 182....

WP_20150704_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Arch Cleaned & Dressed with the Caliper/Hub Painted.....

WP_20150704_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150704_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Wheel Cleaned & Touched In with the Tyre Dressed....

WP_20150704_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Moved on to the Next Wheel....

WP_20150704_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150704_025 by jpappleton, on Flickr

All Done as per before....

WP_20150704_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150704_028 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150704_032 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Then the Last one......

WP_20150704_033 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150704_034 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150704_035 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150704_036 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Again All Done.......

WP_20150704_037 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150704_039 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150704_040 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1211 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1212 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1213 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1214 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1215 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Did a bit on the interior just before I called it a day......weather permitting I should be able to complete tomorrow.

DSCN1216 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Cheers.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks brilliant!


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

Great job! I must admit, I doubted how well this would turn out after seeing how scruffy the car was. Fantastic attention to details and well done on a quick turn around. Little things like adding new gel wheel centres and swapping the grill for a standard Zetec one really made a difference. 

I would've binned that horrible spoiler but imagine that, depending on how it's been fitted, could necessitate a whole heap of work or even a replacement tailgate?


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

very nice keep up the good work nice to see another ford owner on here


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

If you lived near me in Cheshire, i'd pay you to do my Astra, (disabled detailer)


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

simon1969 said:


> nice to see another ford owner on here


He wont have it long 

Great finish to the exterior Charlie, it looks a different car 

I notice someone has drilled through the bootlid to fit a numberplate rather than using the proper fixings....that's one of my pet hates, pure lazyness, and causes problems as the drilled holes normally rust!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

markoneill said:


> Great job! I must admit, I doubted how well this would turn out after seeing how scruffy the car was. Fantastic attention to details and well done on a quick turn around. Little things like adding new gel wheel centres and swapping the grill for a standard Zetec one really made a difference.
> 
> I would've binned that horrible spoiler but imagine that, depending on how it's been fitted, could necessitate a whole heap of work or even a replacement tailgate?


Hi - yes the spoiler is a bit Marmite but it would be a pain to remove and repaint the roof panel to hide the holes.



MadOnVaux! said:


> He wont have it long
> 
> Great finish to the exterior Charlie, it looks a different car
> 
> I notice someone has drilled through the bootlid to fit a numberplate rather than using the proper fixings....that's one of my pet hates, pure lazyness, and causes problems as the drilled holes normally rust!


Seems to happen a lot that - most dealers who resell the car after at a few years old their own plates on and redrill for some reason. I always find it easier to use the original holes but just replace the fixings.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

okcharlie said:


> Seems to happen a lot that - most dealers who resell the car after at a few years old their own plates on and redrill for some reason. I always find it easier to use the original holes but just replace the fixings.


Yeah...it's not too bad on plastic bumpers nowadays but to drill through metal panels is rediculous IMO.

When i did a brief stint al our local Vauxhall dealers after leaving school as a Valeter/Odd Jobber, we had a sort of frame made with pins and two bits of wood with the correct holes in for the plates....put the new plate on the board which was held in by the pins, put the 2nd bit of wood over the top, and drill through the holes in the wood through the plate, simple and accurate.

Although i did once drill a pair of plates that were meant to be stuck on..........


----------



## JHK (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi....managed to get a few shots at weekend of the Focus. Unfortunately it legged it down most of the day so it only got a quick wipe down and Tango. Need to fine tune it here and there really to be 100% happy with it. Only had a small window of opportunity to take pics as I'm away the rest of the week. Anyway here goes......

DSCN1243 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1248 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1251 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1252 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1253 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1254 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1255 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1256 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1257 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1258 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1259 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1260 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1261 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1262 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1263 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1264 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1265 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1268 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1269 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1271 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1273 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1275 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1277 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1278 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1279 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1284 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1285 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1246 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Thanks for looking and reading this far and hopefully i'll be back soon with another one.

Cheers.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That looks bloody good mate, someone will love the look of that with the wheels and wing....could just do with a slight lowering


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Another top job done, can't really ask for more.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Mint... :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Doing a top job on that ride mate ! Sub d .


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

Great job. 

What paint did you use on the calipers?


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Excellent work as usual mate.


----------

